

How Wikipedia Embraced Transphobia for Chelsea Manning - danso
http://www.philipsandifer.com/2013/09/something-rotten-at-sausage-factory-how.html

======
tommmmmm
> In practice, Morwen and Gerard adhered to policies regarding transgender
> people that have been in place for nearly a decade, and advocated a course
> of action that is straightforward to anyone with even a passing familiarity
> with transgender culture.

I think that's one of the causes of this controversy - most people _don 't_
have a passing familiarity with transgender culture. I know transgender
people, but had no idea that it is hateful to use their birth name. Later in
the paragraph the author even acknowledges this, calling the editors on the
other side "a crowd of people . . . approaching transgender issues for the
first time."

